# land in arkansas-35 acres



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

35 +/- acres in searcy county, thats north central arkansas.
wooded and hilly. 2 or 3 great building sites. county road top and bottom of property, as in 2 ways in or out. very, very secluded.

45 minutes from clinton, harrison, or mountain home (3 different directions)
15 miles from town (marshall) 10 minutes? to the buffalo river.

2 small cleared areas on the bottom of the property, road up the middle.
placed is shaped like a capital P.
surrounded on all sides by privately owned lots 20 acres or larger.

power and phone at the corner, county water also. frost free spigot on one of the clearings already.

gobs of wildlife, no restrictions.

60,000$

would also be willing to sell the top portion of approx. 15 acres seperately for 20,000. it is a strip on the ridgetop. fully wooded, utilities would have to be ran..would be better to go primitive. aside from your coming and going, no one would ever know you were up there. (not really up up, only 900 feet elevation)


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Right close to my home away from home. If I had the extra $ floating around I'd love nothing more than to have some land down there. *sniff* Good luck findin' a buyer!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Lonelyfarmgirl, I sent you a PM.


----------



## ridethatpony (Jul 20, 2004)

PM has been sent


----------



## kitty-kat-9514 (Jan 29, 2010)

MOM!!!!!!!!! YOUR'E SELLING THE LAND!!!!!:bash:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

read the date, a very old post. Id only sell now if for alot.


----------



## kitty-kat-9514 (Jan 29, 2010)

OH!! HAHA!!!:doh:


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

MOMMM you pushed the panic button LOL


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I would still sell. $100,000


----------

